# Judging Day 2010 Bitter & Twisted Competition



## shmick (29/9/10)

G'day HUBbers
For everybody who's volunteered to help out on judging day for this years Bitter & Twisted competition, please be aware the date has changed from 9th Oct to Sat 16th Oct, starting at 8am.

This will prevent conflicts with:

Murray's Oktoberfest 9th & 10th Oct

and

Potters HBR / Hunter Beer Co Oktoberfest Sun 26th Oct

I would be good to have some sort of informal get-together on these days to show our support of our local craftbrewers. Anybody interested?

Cheers :chug:


----------



## asis (29/9/10)

Sounds good. We are thinking of heading to Murrays on the 10th. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (1/10/10)

I'm out unfortunately. Away with the family that weekend.



shmick said:


> Potters HBR / Hunter Beer Co Oktoberfest Sun 26th Oct



Just to confirm, Is HBC's Oktoberfest on the 16th Oct??? The 26th is a Tuesday by my calendar.

I'll be at Murray's on the 9th or 10th also. That's if Murray doesn't bar me from site as I'm a member of the mega swill brigade. haha


----------



## shmick (1/10/10)

The Ol said:


> Potters HBR Oktoberfest is 16 Oct. Go by the official website not by me. Sorry for the confusion. Working in isolation will do that to you. Time for a break. Good luck


----------



## goatherder (5/10/10)

Does this mean that entries can be in a week later?


----------



## shmick (5/10/10)

goatherder said:


> Does this mean that entries can be in a week later?



HUB website still specifies the cut-off date as 5pm, Wed 6th October.


----------



## goatherder (11/10/10)

Well, count me in for judging, stewarding or swill bucket emptying as required.

Catch you all on Saturday.


----------



## Harry Volting (14/10/10)

Hey HUBs
Any idea when the comp entries are being picked up from Marks?
I note that they have been on the floor for a week now.
(Just sayin')...

Harry.


----------



## barls (20/10/10)

hey guys, how did this end up going?


----------



## bigfridge (20/10/10)

barls said:


> hey guys, how did this end up going?



Hi,

Entries closed last Wed and 70 entries were picked up from Mark's Shop the next day and sorted into the Potter's cool room.

On Saturday we got through 9 of the 10 categories, and will be finishing off the last Category and BOS for the B&T festival.

Everything is hush-hush until the results are finalised so that the BOS isn't influenced. 

Dave


----------



## barls (20/10/10)

fair enough just thought id ask as hadnt heard anything and i left some beers with keith a while ago.


----------



## unterberg (24/10/10)

Here are some photos from last saturdays judging. 
I would like to say a big thanks to Dave for organizing the event. I really enjoyed it and learned a lot!


----------



## Brewman_ (24/10/10)

Thanks for the pics.

Is that the new room at Potters where you were doing the tasting?


----------



## unterberg (28/10/10)

The actual tasting was held at Potters in the room next to the dining room. So thats not the new room. I think that one isnt finished yet.
I should also thank Keith at this stage for letting us have the space there for that long! Not to speak of letting us sample some of the good Potters range of beers... mhm
The second last picture was taken at a fellow brewers place - quite a nice setup there by the way!


----------



## Harry Volting (8/11/10)

Good on you HUBbers. 
Best beers of the Bitter and Twisted festival.
Great time had by all.
Thank God/Buddha/The Aliens for public transport.

How did the Comp end up?

Love your work.
Harry.

PS You rock Schooey (x 10).


----------



## barls (8/11/10)

hey guys when will the full results be posted?


----------

